# Muffin needs someone's help



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is to sad. I would ceertainly do it if I lived there. Was she dumped there because of her condition?


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

i would so take her but i dont live up there  i wish someone would...:crossfing i will pray for her too!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> This is to sad. I would ceertainly do it if I lived there. Was she dumped there because of her condition?


No, actually she and her brother Bear were surrendered to the rescue by their mom to get them out of an abusive situation. I'm sure her mom had no idea Muffin was sick. Bear also is still up for adoption.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in New York or I would take her in a heartbeat. Please please please keep us informed of her condition and how she is doing. I wish I knew someone down there to take her.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

She's still at a kennel, poor kid!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Gosh, is there no one around there who can foster her?? Have they tried contacting other rescue groups?? I wish I lived closer. I would take her so fast. Maybe if they contacted other rescue groups, they could find someone


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know what their by-laws say about one group fostering for another.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Most rescue groups are very willing to help each other out. They are all looking for the same thing; to find a good and loving home for the animal. I dont think it would hurt to ask anyway. I just wish I lived closer so I could go and get the poor thing:no:


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Very sad, only four years old! I don't know as i could do it if I were close, I have a hard times handling things like this and getting too attached to them. That would be tough for anyone though.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We've been watching Muffins story. We can't take her on right now,We wish we could.We have asked freinds and so far nobody is in a position to help.
It breaks our heart that she may have to spend the rest of her short life in a kennel.
 Shane & Lee:no:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shane, Lee -- so very good of you to take an interest! If Jenna wasn't so dog-aggressive, and Brandy wasn't so rambunctious, we'd add a fourth one into our household. I'm just afraid she'd spend her last months terrorized.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

*Yipee!!*

Checked on the Web site this morning. Muffin has a long term foster!!! She will spend the rest of her life being loved. God bless whoever stepped up to help her.


----------

